# Injen CAI install & impressions



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Installed the Injen CAI last night. Installation is a pia as the front facia has to be removed. The actual intake routing and install is very straight forward. I test drove the Cruze today and could feel a less labored effort from the motor and it seemed to pull to red line with little effort. I could hear the intake noise and the blow off be its not obnoxious and can be drowned out by the radio. Fit and finish is excellent.


----------



## sgonnoud (Nov 13, 2012)

looks great!! I like the black on silver with the bowties as well. are there future plans to do all your upgrades keeping black/silver color scheme?


----------

